# hello duke,



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i am shuckins...


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

:dr


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

:dr

First the Maduro5's, now these? Your a madman I tell you.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I have one word... And that one word is... WOW!

Nevermind... I change it. My one word is... JELOUS!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

shuckins said:


> i am shuckins...


Yessss You Are!!!!!!! :clap2:.....:clap2:.....--:wave:--:clap2:.....:clap2:.....--:wave:--:clap2:.....:clap2:.....

Congratulations on the fine acquisitions :thumb:

.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

it's always the quiet ones that worry me... lol what happened shuckz, inventory runnin low? nice sticks as usual man!


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

first Magicos, now the Duke - you really are Shuckins - respect!


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Dam man!

I would like to smoke the whole box in one siting!


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

daaammnnnnnn


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Let us know when you try one!


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Talk about Cigar Pr0n!


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Geeze... Very nice, as usual..


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

You made me ruin another pair of pants....

I wish I was your humidor to enjoy those!!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Coop D said:


> You made me ruin another pair of pants....
> 
> I wish I was your humidor to enjoy those!!!


lol wait, you want him to open your door and put his cigars in you?!?!









...I can't blame you! lol


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Where did you find that picture??!?!?!??!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

They look good.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Good job Ron.


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

YUMMY!!!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Let us know how these are smoking. I am curious and was thinking about pulling the trigger but haven't heard great things about them. We all know that doesn't mean jack schnitzel though. Nice pick up btw.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Tarks said:


> Let us know how these are smoking. I am curious and was thinking about pulling the trigger but haven't heard great things about them. We all know that doesn't mean jack schnitzel though. Nice pick up btw.


:tpd: I keep thinking of pulling the trigger but I have seen some mixed reviews ranging from one extreme to the other.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Coop D said:


> Where did you find that picture??!?!?!??!


lol Aaaaah, the wonders of Google! DalI is by far my most favorite artist...


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i'll smoke one and post a review later today or tomorrow...


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

fuente~fuente said:


> I have one word... And that one word is... WOW!
> 
> Nevermind... I change it. My one word is... JELOUS!


I'll add the "A" in Jealous. They are pretty


----------



## sebast (Jan 21, 2010)

You are Lucky!!


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Very Nice box there, Shuckins


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

earth,coffee with light pepper, a citrus twang and a bit of leather in the final third.
i took pics but when i went to download them i discovered that i had left the disc out of the camera!
the flavors are good but it had burn issues. needs more rest time...


----------

